# BENTOTA BEACH HOTEL



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*BENTOTA BEACH HOTEL, SRI LANKA BEACH HOLIDAY RESORT

Beautiful Bentota Beach Hotel designed in the style of a colonial Dutch Fort offers an architectural masterpiece in an unusual beach resort setting.





































































































































  *


----------

